Ask HN: How can I program till late (midnight) and have a good nights sleep? - zump
======
ramtatatam
Programming till midnight is not programming till late :-)

4am is..

And if you have been coding until 4am and want to start your day not later
than 8am - bulletproof coffee might be what you need. Tried it and this worked
nicely in my case (though I tend to limit such explosions of creativity since
also in my case they later result in depressions of creativity)

------
mathattack
It's all about sleeping late then. You can't cut many corners on this.

I'm the opposite: I get my best work done early (4 or 5) in the morning before
anyone gets up. The only way for me to get a good night of sleep is to go to
bed by 9 or 10pm. I need 6 hours sleep to be functional without a load of
coffee, 7 to be rested and 8 to be peaceful. It is the rare exception that can
get by with 4.

------
nabla9
Don't drink caffeine 4-6 hours before midnight.

Install F.lux or reshift. They adjust your display's color temperature
automatically to nightime.

~~~
piplgobde
redshift*, had to correct you, big fan and use it all the time.

